# Santa Rosa Sound Last weekend



## tar (Jun 22, 2011)

Did anyone do any good floundering in the sound last weekend? There were a number of boats late however we struck out.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I flounder the Sound exclusively and only go on an incoming tide. I have found that to be the best conditions for the Sound for me. I did not go last week due to it being a wrong tide (in my opinion only). This weekend looks to be good.


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

i went last weekend and the tide wind and chop on the water sucked also the weather man was wrong once again imagine that !!! lol


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

you all got it right... . The tides werent that great , water was murky in most areas, and the wind hasn't help much either..it should clear up in afew days. Went out scout a few places yesterday pm right before the rain...water somehow cloudy


----------

